# [RISOLTO] Problemi con lettore di MMC

## fbcyborg

Salve a tutti, 

non riesco a capire se è un problema di driver del kernel o altro, ma da poco più di un mese ho dei problemi con un lettore di schede di memoria che ho installato sul mio Desktop PC.

In pratica, ogni volta che inserisco la mia micro SD HC, ottengo quanto segue:

```
sd 8:0:0:0: [sdd] Unhandled error code

sd 8:0:0:0: [sdd] Result: hostbyte=0x07 driverbyte=0x00

sd 8:0:0:0: [sdd] CDB: cdb[0]=0x28: 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 00

end_request: I/O error, dev sdd, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device sdd, logical block 0

ldm_validate_partition_table(): Disk read failed.

usb 1-5: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

usb 1-5: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

usb 1-5: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2
```

Ne ho comprata una nuova pensando che fosse colpa della SD ma non è così. Eppure su Winzozz non da problemi.

Spesso ho riavviato e non ho avuto problemi. Che sia difettoso il lettore non penso.

Qualcuno  ha un'idea di cosa possa essere?

----------

## ago

hai mai avuto questo lettore di schede funzionante su linux?

----------

## fbcyborg

Certo!!! L'ho usato diverse volte! È nuovo. 

Solo che ogni tanto (anzi, spesso ultimamente) mi fa così. Da una parte credo che sia difettoso questo lettore, però prima di comprarne un'altro volevo un attimo indagare.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

lo colleghi via USB il lettore?

Hai modo di provare a cambiare il cavetto usb?

hai modo di cambiare la porta a cui colleghi il lettore?

----------

## fbcyborg

Lo collego alla porta USB interna della piastra madre, ed ho già provato a cambiare porta (sempre della piastra madre) ma il problema persiste. Ma dubito che sia difettosa la piastra madre.

----------

## fbcyborg

Oggi ne ho montato un altro, e per il momento sembra tutto OK. Speriamo bene.

----------

